# Acquiring Network Address



## John.fischetti (Jul 21, 2005)

I recently encountered trouble connectiong a wired WinXP HE PC to a Linksys WRT54G wireless router. The wireless signal is strong and is picked up and acquired by my laptop. However, the wired connection is forever stuck "acquiring network address" on my desktop.The laptop can connect when wired to the same setup, so the cabling works, I even replaced the NIC with a working card and still.....MacAfee Security with Firewall(disabled) Windows Security Firewall (disabled) Linksys firewall(enable). I'm thinking DHCP on that desktop. Any suggestion?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Running DHCP on the router and the desktop at the same time
is probably causing the conflict as the both are trying to use
the same IP.
Try running the network setup wizard on the desktop and
tell it you connect through a LAN.
This should correct the DHCP problem at the desktop.
If the problem continues,set a static IP on the desktop.


----------

